# Greatest Dunedain



## Beleg (May 27, 2003)

Who do you think is the Greatest Dunedain ever?

Isuldur? Aldarion? Elessar? HymandracilI, Anarion, Elendil...etc..

Please state your reasoning behind the choice of your favorite.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

I'd say it was close between Elendil and Elessar, as Elendil led the Last Alliance, but the deeds of Elessar were numerous and nothing but brave, and he really made sure to put his powers and age to good use...


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

I think the greatest achiever was Ar-Pharazôn. It is not easy to be compared to the guy who defeated Sauron without a fight and invaded Aman!

When the question is about the greatest person, the more individually powerful person (either in combat prowess or in sheer personality strength), I think Aragorn.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

Well thats arguable, Ar-Pharazôn just used the might of Númenor and scared Sauron, and when he attacked Valinor he was pretty much crazed, so it wasnt bravery on either counts i dont think he was ever afraid of loosing as the might of Númenor was staggering, so any king at that time could have done the same...


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Well thats arguable, Ar-Pharazôn just used the might of Númenor and scared Sauron, and when he attacked Valinor he was pretty much crazed, so it wasnt bravery on either counts i dont think he was ever afraid of loosing as the might of Númenor was staggering, so any king at that time could have done the same... *



Agreed... but the fact is that it was he, Ar-Pharazôn, who actually did it. And therefore he is the greatest achiever, in my opinion.

Do you think I like voting for that guy?   That is why I added my opinion about Aragorn!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 27, 2003)

LOL yeah he smells , was he really a Dunedain? was that the name given to them after Elendil came after the ruin of Númenor?


----------



## Eriol (May 27, 2003)

Well, there you raised an interesting question... I was going by Bilbo's definition, in which Numenórean and Dunedain are synonyms, both meaning Men of the West. But I suppose the Party of the King, the Black Numenóreans, were not called Dunedain as they despised the elvish languages. So yes, there is a case to be made in calling only Faithful Numenóreans as Dunedain.

In which case I could take back my vote! hehe.

But I don't buy my own argument . I think elves, or anyone who spoke elvish, would call those guys Dunedain, since they are Men from the West. Even if they rejected the elvish languages they could not deny this fact.


----------



## Beleg (May 27, 2003)

The race of Elros is Dunedain. 

As for my choice I'd select Ar Pharazon as the greatest and Isuldur as the most strongest in terms of body power.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Definately Aragorn. He's the Beren of his time, and Beren was like, the biggest baddest savior of all time. And, LotR is practicaly centered around him. Sure, Elendil was a great Dunedain and all, but Aragorn's better in my eyes.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

Elros for starting the whole affair... 

Aldarion for spreading the 'wings' of Numenor into far lands, and establishing contact with the Elves of ME. Also, for improving the craft of ship-building.

Elendil for being a mighty captain of Men, and for defeating Sauron.

Aragorn for having a well-rounded, well-balanced personality, a powerful will, for being wise and humble, and being an excellent warrior on top of that.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

So really what i can see is that Aragorn is the best there


----------



## Beleg (May 29, 2003)

> So really what i can see is that Aragorn is the best there



The Question rings up, would Aragon with the help of Gil-Galad have been able to defeat Sauron? 
A very far-fetched question but somehow or the other I just can't think that Aragon was anything like the great Numenorean's of the Second Age and the Early Third Age.


----------



## Niniel (May 29, 2003)

Well, Aragorn was very 'the most like Elendil of all before him' or something, so he must have had about the same strength, wisdom etc. as Elendil had. I don't know if you could call him the greatest Dúnadan of all time, but certainly he and Elendil were the greatest (see my signature). I don't think he and GG could have defeated Sauron though, Sauron is too powerful for any Man or Elf.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 29, 2003)

The way i see it is, he could have done a darn site better job than Isildur, although Isildur did get the white tree from Númenor, his end was not fitting ...still Aragorn was and is the best Númenorean IMO


----------

